# Smugmug



## duckdropper (May 1, 2010)

What's everybody's opinion on Smugmug.  I was looking at running my site through them.  Are there other sites you would recommend.  I really liked the option to have people purchase pics off the site, etc... 

Any input would be greatly appreciated, before I put a $150 into crap for a year.   Thanks again!


----------



## Dominantly (May 1, 2010)

I have it and really have no complaints.

They generally have a 50% of your first year, deal.....


----------



## mrcoons (May 2, 2010)

I have used Smugmug for sometime now and absolutely love it. I highly recommend them, they have the best customer service you'll ever find.


----------



## Goontz (May 2, 2010)

They're awesome. I have no complaints or problems with them.


----------



## Mike_E (May 2, 2010)

Take a look at zenfolio as well.


----------



## KmH (May 2, 2010)

Zenfolio costs less per year, takes less of a commision for sales, also has great customer service and has an option for self fulfilment of orders and for selling digital files.


----------



## digital flower (May 2, 2010)

I have been really happy with Smugmug. You can sell digital downloads through them, KmH. No complaints from any customers on the printing and the whole process seems to run very smoothly. They seem to be constantly upgrading the site and the forums there are helpful when you set up your site.


----------



## JLEphoto (May 2, 2010)

I have no complains with them.  If you use the Pro version their check-out cart for prints is really good and you have a choice of labs.  Bayphoto is my favorite though.  Check out my website (listed below) to get an idea.


----------



## varkgirl (May 30, 2010)

Love SmugMug!


----------



## max3k (Jun 2, 2010)

varkgirl said:


> Love SmugMug!


 
x2


----------



## SouthLand (Jun 4, 2010)

I've had SmugMug for about a year with no problems.


----------

